# Coupures Airtunes



## Hilaire (19 Mars 2006)

Hello,
J'ai de nombreuses coupures de son l'orsque j'utilise AirTunes. J'ai réglé la mémoire tampon dans Itunes sur "grande" mais ça ne change rien.

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Merci

Hilaire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

Est-ce que ta réception Airport est bonne? tu as 2, 3 ou 4 traits de réception ?


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Tu fais autre chose sur ton mac pendant l'écoute?


----------



## takamaka (19 Mars 2006)

Hilaire a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un à une idée ?


Des idées, oui. La bonne réponse...  


			
				Hilaire a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> J'ai de nombreuses coupures de son l'orsque j'utilise AirTunes.


Ce n'est pas surprenant.   Maintenant il est possible que ta connexion soit parasitée par ton environnement (murs épais, autres ondes radio, etc...) C'est un phénomène récent ou "exceptionnel" ?


			
				Hilaire a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réglé la mémoire tampon dans Itunes sur "grande" mais ça ne change rien.


Je crois que la mémoire tampon doit être réglée sur "Petite" dans le cas d'une connexion haut-débit. Tu sembles donc avoir fais le bon choix pour corriger le tir (ton pb) mais il te reste peut être à optimiser la connexion pour ne plus avoir à subir ce type de désagréments...


----------



## Hilaire (20 Mars 2006)

Quelques éléments pour vous aider à trouver LA solution.
1 modem ADSL, 1 mac, 1 pc ainsi qu'une borne Express (qui n'est pas AirTunes) sont connectés à un hub. 1 autre mac relié au réseau par Airport envoie de la musique sur une autre borne Express qui elle, est AirTunes. (j'espère que c'est clair).
Lorsque 2 ou 3 personnes sont sur Internet en même temps, il y a des coupures dans AirTunes.
Le réseau est bon (en moyenne 6 à 10 Mo en speed test) et 4 traits dans Airport.

Merci de vos lumières

Hilaire


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Mars 2006)

Hilaire a dit:
			
		

> Quelques éléments pour vous aider à trouver LA solution.
> 1 modem ADSL, 1 mac, 1 pc ainsi qu'une borne Express (qui n'est pas AirTunes) sont connectés à un hub. 1 autre mac relié au réseau par Airport envoie de la musique sur une autre borne Express qui elle, est AirTunes. (j'espère que c'est clair).
> Lorsque 2 ou 3 personnes sont sur Internet en même temps, il y a des coupures dans AirTunes.
> Le réseau est bon (en moyenne 6 à 10 Mo en speed test) et 4 traits dans Airport.
> ...




Essayes ceci:
- borne express raccordée au hub = configuration en mode WDS "borne d'accés relais"
- borne raccordée à la chaine Hi-fi = configuration en mode WDS "borne distante


----------



## djm (20 Mars 2006)

tu utilise des canaux wifi différents pour chaque liaison airport ?


----------



## Hilaire (21 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est le même canal wifi. Tu as raison, je vais essayer le wds.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2011)

Je remonte ce sujet.

Je diffuse ma musique via AirPlay (ex AirTunes). J'ai régulièrement des coupures, malgré pas mal de configurations différentes. Mes bornes auront cinq ans (j'ai deux Airport Express de 2006), et que, peut-être si j'achète du matériel à jour (meilleure isolation, meilleur protocole, wi-fi 802.11n, etc.) ces coupures disparaîtront.

Mais j'aimerais en être à peu près certain, voyez.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je remonte ce sujet.
> 
> Je diffuse ma musique via AirPlay (ex AirTunes). J'ai régulièrement des coupures, malgré pas mal de configurations différentes. Mes bornes auront cinq ans (j'ai deux Airport Express de 2006), et que, peut-être si j'achète du matériel à jour (meilleure isolation, meilleur protocole, wi-fi 802.11n, etc.) ces coupures disparaîtront.
> 
> Mais j'aimerais en être à peu près certain, voyez.


Difficile à dire. J'ai également des coupures régulières malgré une config récente (OS à jour, Airport 2010, Iphone 4, FB Révolution, etc&#8230. 

Le truc c'est que très intermittent, que le renouvellement du BAIL DHCP règle le problème une fois sur 2, et que je suis _assez_ mauvais technicien.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> et que je suis _assez_ mauvais technicien.



 

Ces coupures arrivent à des heures assez précises, souvent vers midi. Ou le week-end. Ce qui me fait penser que quelqu'un dans un autre appart, me fout la merde sur mon réseau quand il branche ou utilise son bouzin&#8230; Y a des antennes satellites pas loin. Sinon, moi quand je fais tourner mon micro-ondes, mon réseau wi-fi chute complètement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ces coupures arrivent à des heures assez précises, souvent vers midi. Ou le week-end. Ce qui me fait penser que quelqu'un dans un autre appart, me fout la merde sur mon réseau quand il branche ou utilise son bouzin&#8230; Y a des antennes satellites pas loin. Sinon, moi quand je fais tourner mon micro-ondes, mon réseau wi-fi chute complètement.


T'as essayé de changer de canal?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as essayé de changer de canal?



Ouais.   Les bidouilles, les canaux, les réglages j'ai déjà essayé.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2011)

Bon, les bornes Airport ont été mises à jour. Ça se vend autour de combien une borne Airport Express de 2006, sur le marché de l'occasion?


----------

